# Falling off



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 6, 2009)

*Things Just Fallin' Off*

This morning as I was buttoning my shirt, a button fell off. 

After that, I picked up my briefcase, and the handle fell off. 

Then I went to open the door, and the doorknob fell off. 

I went to get into my car, and the door handle came off in my hand. 

Now I'm afraid to pee.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 6, 2009)

David Baxter:


> My (now adult) son's favorite line: If you don't smarten up, pa, I'm going to have to put you in a home.


----------



## ladylore (Mar 6, 2009)

:rolling::rolling: Almost spit my coffee out on that one David. Thanks.


----------



## white page (Mar 6, 2009)

:funny:  home from work a few minutes ago , what a great way to start the evening thank you !, glad I hadn't started sipping my coffee yet


----------



## Halo (Mar 6, 2009)

:loveit:  One of your best David :rofl:


----------



## NicNak (Mar 6, 2009)

Dr Baxter, just make sure you don't hold your hand against your forehead too!  You wouldn't want your head to fall off!  :teehee:


----------



## NicNak (Mar 8, 2009)

......do you think they would preserve it like they did Einsteins?  :funny:


----------



## ladylore (Mar 8, 2009)

Which body part are you referring too NN?:rolling:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## NicNak (Mar 8, 2009)

:support:  There, there Dr Baxter.    I am sure Einstein will be a quiet neighbour :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 8, 2009)

This thread is starting to remind me of a museum in France...where they exhibit Descartes' childhood skull... Rene Descartes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NicNak (Mar 8, 2009)

Dr Baxter would be among good company :teehee:  Einstine and Descartes were brilliant people!


----------

